# mod commission for a tail cap with embedded tritium for a Emisar D4



## danak1000 (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking for someone to make me Emisar D4 tail cap with embedded tritium. I live in the US and willing to talk prices. Let me know if this is a job your willing to work on with me.


----------

